# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  " معاذ الله "

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*" وغلّقت الأبواب وقالت هيت لك "*
*قد يتكرر هذا المشهد ونحن خلف الشاشات :*
*- واتساب*
*- تويتر* 
*- فيسبوك*
*- انستقرام*

*ولكن ؛ من منا يقول :* 
*" معاذ الله "*










منقووول

----------

